# DAILY SHOWER



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## dmarcus (Jul 31, 2011)

Just awesome!!!


----------



## John1982 (Jul 31, 2011)

Too cool, my torts love their daily showers too but I have nothing near that big!


----------



## jaizei (Jul 31, 2011)

Is it just me or is he(?) eyeing those nice white shoes? I've got to watch my shoe laces when I step in my sulcatas pen.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## mike1011 (Jul 31, 2011)

better than the pics and more impotant than the shower is having family that enjoys this too and helps out!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jul 31, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 31, 2011)

mike1011 said:


> better than the pics and more impotant than the shower is having family that enjoys this too and helps out!




Yours got a shower also.


----------



## mike1011 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, shes looking good!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cool, much more efficient than a spray bottle!


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the pics!!!


----------



## Candy (Jul 31, 2011)

I take it that if you were smart you wouldn't lay down in front of that tortoise, right?   He is huge!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome!! Just amazing how big they are!


----------



## jackrat (Jul 31, 2011)

What an awesome animal! I can't see it getting old,working with these guys.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 31, 2011)

So awesome! He is huge! Love seeing your pictures.


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 31, 2011)

wow!!!!!
THOSE ALDABRAS ARE JUST AMAZING-SO HUGE AND PERFECT TOO.
Love to see thsoe big tortoises always interesting and their size is incredible.
Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 1, 2011)

Always love seeing your pics. That big one doesn't even look real. Some park I have been to (can't remember which one) had one about that size but it wasn't real and was for picture taking purposes. Yours is just amazing.


----------



## Zouave (Aug 1, 2011)

So what are the hours of operation at Aldabraland and how much is admission? Daily shows and Meet the Keeper? Can I camp there? Do you have a snack bar? Ample parking? ?????????


Just awesome!


----------



## Chad Horne (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome, incredible!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice tort! Looks friendly.


----------



## ascott (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree....absolutely eyeing the white sneakers.... LOL
Love your pics sharing.....more more more please


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 4, 2011)

lol nice pictures man


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 4, 2011)

Just amazing!! I love your pics!!


----------

